# 3rd batch of fry dusted...WTF???



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

So, I'm on my 3rd batch of fry and I'm feeling pretty confident. My third batch of fry just made 10 days. I come home from school today to find all dead but about 10;10 that are about to die.here is a layout and overview of my fry tank set up water parameters and routine.
Tank:10gal

filter:1 sponge filter and one hob filter rated for upto 20galw/foam prefilter to keep fry out

heater: 100watt

routine and matenace

water changes: 25% daily

additive: geniesis ap/pro-clorine removal

feeding:twice a day frozen newly hatched brine and hikari first bites

water params out of my tap
nh:0
no2:0
no3:0
kh:0
ph:6.8-7.0

water parameters I found in tank after said genacide

temp: 79 degrees f
nh:0
no2:0
no3:maybe 03ppm
kh:...dumbass did not measure
ph:below 5.0
I ve decided that my mass death was due to my ph crash. On all of my other tanks I use calcium carbonate to buffer my ph because I have 0 kh out of my tap.I didnt think that I would have to worry about a ph crash in a 10 gal fry tank that is getting daily 25% water cahanges. but, apparently this is not the case. Iam planig on going with a regim of 1/4 tsp of calcium carbonate per 25% water change daily to see I this helps........has any one else had this happen to them?....any one have recomendations or ideas...plz help
Ron


----------

